# 1 sac outside uterus .. advice please



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi 

I had a scan last week [7+2 after ICSI with 2 embies put back] and they found what they believe to be another sac attached to the outside of my uterus [there is one baby with a good hb in the right place] They're not 100% sure yet, as they said there is a chance that it could be a pocket of fluid on top of my bowel which they can't explain.

I was told [if it is another sac] that it is called a 'Heretotopic pregnancy'. How would they go about removing it if that's what it is? They said they saw no baby/hb etc, but they'll scan me again this coming week to make sure. Wouldn't the sac simply reabsorb?

Any advice appreciated, thanks Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry, this isn't something I've ever come across.  I would only be guessing if I did come up with something, that wouldn't be of any help to you at all.  Sorry,

let me know how you get on 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok.. thanks for reading, anyway


----------

